# Free Recipe Book..Lo- Sodium, Fat & Cholesterol..



## Filus59602 (Oct 31, 2002)

All recipes have complete Nutritional Analysis. 
I have compiled a 21 chapter cookbook and it's FREE thru e-mail. 

Healthy Eatin' Recipes VOLUME  #2 

Just send an e-mail to pnare@msn.com 

If you have already requested or received this do not request it again. It will mess up my poor pea brain 

I've sent out over 1,000 already. Get yours now!


----------



## Filus59602 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Free Recipe Book.....*

P.S.      Many of these recipes are also Diabetic.


----------



## Filus59602 (Nov 13, 2002)

*A recipe from this cookbook...BUTTER PECAN-TOFFEE BROWNIES..*

BUTTER PECAN-TOFFEE BROWNIES
(From the June issue of Cooking Light Magazine)
Yield: 16 servings.

Brownies: 
Cooking spray 
1 cup packed brown sugar 
3 TBSP. butter or stick margarine, melted 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 large egg 
3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
2 TBSP. chopped pecans 
1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/8 tsp. salt 

Topping: 
2/3 cup powdered sugar 
2 TBSP. semisweet chocolate mini chips, melted 
1 TBSP. hot water 
2 TBSP. almond brickle chips	 (such as Heath) 

Preheat oven to 350º. 	To prepare brownies, coat bottom of an 8-inch square baking pan with cooking spray (do not coat sides of pan).   Combine brown sugar and next 3 ingredients (brown sugar through egg) in a large bowl; stir well with a whisk. Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups, and level with a knife. Combine the flour, pecans, baking powder, and salt; add to brown sugar mixture. Spread batter in bottom of prepared pan. Bake at 350° for 22 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out almost clean. Cool on a wire rack. 	   To prepare the topping, combine powdered sugar, mini chips, and hot water in a small bowl; stir until smooth. Spread topping over brownies, and sprinkle with brickle chips. Chill 30 minutes or until topping is set 

CALORIES (per serving: 1 brownie).141 (27% from fat); FAT 4.3g (sat 2g, mono 1.4g, poly 0.4g); PROTEIN 1.2g; CARB 25g; FIBER 0.2g; CHOL 20mg; IRON 0.7mg; SODIUM 75mg; CALC 24mg


----------

